# Einspeichen 20 Zoll Felgen: 20 H / 24 H bei nicht gleichmäßiger Verteilung der Löcher ?



## Rolf (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe einen Satz Felgen, die ich gerne einspeichen würde: 20 Zoll, 20 Loch und 24 Loch. Das Problem ist, dass die Abstände zwischen den Löchern nicht gleich sind: Die Löcher sind Paarweise angeordnet. Zwischen jedem LochPaar sind 360°/10 = 36° bzw. 360°/12 = 30°. Zwischen den Löchern jedes Paares sind geschätzte 7°.

Wenn ich jetzt 20 Loch / 24 Loch Naben kaufe, haben die Löcher für die Speichen den gleichen Abstand. Kann ich dann mit vernünftigem Aufwand ein EinspeichMuster und passende SpeichenLängen ermitteln ?


----------



## Rolf (11. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube ich habs verstanden: Es spielt keine Rolle. Für jede Seite einzeln betrachtet hat man sowohl bei der Nabe, als auch bei der Felge einen Abstand von 360° / 10 = 36° bzw. 360° / 12 = 30°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2017)

Ganz so einfach kommst du da wohl nicht davon, fürchte ich... Geh mal weg von deinen Winkeln und Graden. 

Eine 0/8/15-Nabe ist auf *gleichmäßigen* Abstand der Speichenlöcher in der Felge ausgelegt. Vereinfachen wir das ganze und gehen von einer 32-Loch Felge aus, bei der du nur 16 Speichen einsetzen möchtest. Wenn du hergehst und jedes zweite Loch der Felge (also regelmäßig) einspeichen möchtest, kannst du jedes 2. Speichenloch an der Nabe auslassen, auf beiden Seiten - dies trifft aber bei dir nicht zu.

Du hast eine Felge, bei der du an der hypothetischen 32-Loch-Felge so einspeichen möchtest: *Links-Rechts-leer-leer*. Dafür kannst du bei radialer Speichung nicht mehr die selben Speichenlöcher an der Nabe verwenden wie im Beispiel oben, sondern musst mit einer der beiden Seiten um ein Loch weiter "rutschen", was du bei deiner ausgewählten Naben/Felgen-Kombination nicht kannst. Bedenke das bei der Wahl der Speichenlängen und ggf. auch bei der Speichenmusterwahl.


----------



## Rolf (13. Februar 2017)

Das habe ich jetzt leider nicht verstanden (doch ich hab mich bemüht  ).

Ich betrachte einfach mal den linken NabenFlansch. Dort sind 10 bzw. 12 Löcher mit gleichem Abstand. Zu dem linken NabenFlasch gehört jedes zweite Loch der Felge. Betrachte ich nur jedes zweite Loch der Felge haben die auch den gleichen Abstand.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: ich verbinde den linken NabenFlansch mit den ungeraden (1,3,5,7,...) Löchern der Felge, den rechten NabenFlasch mit den geraden (2,4,6,8,...) Löchern der Felge.

Dann sollte das doch passen !?


----------



## Rolf (13. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht hast Du mich falsch verstanden: Ich möchte keine Löcher auslassen, sondern 20 bzw. 24 Speichen verbauen.


----------



## Linipupini (13. Februar 2017)

Bei radialer Speichung vorn ist das doch völlig wumpe!
https://www.google.de/search?q=eins...einspeichen+20+loch+paar&imgrc=fahOt1B4mrv43M:


----------



## Rolf (13. Februar 2017)

Hinten wollte ich aber nicht radial einspeichen.


----------



## Rolf (13. Februar 2017)

Guter Link


----------



## Linipupini (13. Februar 2017)

Auch mal hier schauen und umdenken

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...arweise-Speichen-in-normale-Felge-einspeichen


----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Bei radialer Speichung vorn ist das doch völlig wumpe!


hängt natürlich vom Qualitätsanspruch ab: "Wird schon halten" enspricht halt nicht "gut gebaut". 
Speziell wenn es um die gekreuzten Hinterrad-Speichen geht kann man hier kein Standard-Tool zur Berechnung verwenden.

Dein zweiter Link aus dem Tour-Forum zielt genau auf das ab, was ich meine.

@Rolf Ich hab dich schon verstanden, auch wie deine Felgen aussehen.

geh nochmals auf mein Beispiel ein, denk an eine 32 Loch Felge, bei der du jedes zweite Loch offen lässt, um so ein Laufrad mit wenig Speichen zu erhalten. und im Nächsten schritt legst du in der Felge alle Speichen um ein Loch in die selbe Richtung weiter. Die Position der Speiche ändert sich, der Winkel zw. Nippelsitz und Speichenloch der Nabe ändert sich, die Speiche steht nicht mehr gerade zur Laufradmitte. Jetzt klarer?? 

Das Problem dabei ist, dass für eine Radiale Speichung die Position der Speichenlöcher an der Nabe nicht passen, weil fast alle Naben für gleichmäßige Lochabstände in der Felge ausgelegt sind. Schau dir eine beliebige Nabe an, du wirst sehen, dass die Löcher an der linken und rechten Flansch versetzt von einander sind. Die gerade Linie ist der kürzeste Weg, aber du kreuzt so "quasi" halb ein. Oder anders herum: rot und grün hätten die gleiche Länge, wenn grün ein Loch weiter Links eingefädelt werden würde.  

ich hab versucht dir das Problem, das ich sehe, hier als Grafik (Original von hier: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm ) darzustellen. Rot ist die Speiche vorne, grün die hinten, die Blaue Linie stellt die Achse zw. Speichenloch und Radachse dar (also die kürzeste Linie und orange ist der Versatz.


----------



## Rolf (13. Februar 2017)

I was wrong and I'm sorry!

Ich war davon ausgegangen, den rechten und den linken Flansch unabhängig voneinander einspeichen zu können, was natürlich nicht geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2017)

Kein Problem, ein Bild sagt schließlich doch mehr als...
Ich hab sowas schon mal berechnet aber ganz ehrlich: das mach ich nicht nochmals freiwillig.


----------



## Rolf (14. Februar 2017)

Gibt es harte Gründe, die gegen ein NachBohren sprechen ?


----------



## Linipupini (14. Februar 2017)

Rolf schrieb:


> Gibt es harte Gründe, die gegen ein NachBohren sprechen ?


was willst du denn nachbohren?


----------



## Rolf (14. Februar 2017)

10 bzw. 12 neue Löcher in der Felge, damit die Abstände gleichmäßig sind.


----------



## Linipupini (14. Februar 2017)

Humbuck, da brauchst du eine adäquate Bohrschablone und von "Hand" würde ich das schon mal gar nicht machen.
Warum kaufst du dir nicht dazu passende Felgen?


----------



## Roelof (14. Februar 2017)

Was hast du denn für Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Februar 2017)

Versuch doch mal ein Foto zu posten wo man das Bohrmuster erkennen kann.


----------



## Rolf (14. Februar 2017)

Ich hab die Felgen gerade nicht vor mir, Details gibts dann heute Abend


----------



## Rolf (14. Februar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Humbuck, da brauchst du eine adäquate Bohrschablone und von "Hand" würde ich das schon mal gar nicht machen.
> Warum kaufst du dir nicht dazu passende Felgen?



Ich habe nur die Felgen...


----------



## Rolf (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Februar 2017)

Also bei den 20 Löchern wird bei diesem Bohrmuster wohl kaum mehr als Radial möglich sein.
Bei der 24-Loch Felge hilft umrechnen.
Tu mal so als ob das eine 48-Loch Felge wäre. Nur das eben jedes 2. *Lochpaar* nicht vorhanden ist.
Damit sollte jeder Speichenrechner auf Basis 48 Löcher korrekt ausrechnen können.
Hast dann eben nur 6 statt 12 Speichenkreuzungen auf jeder Seite ...
Und mußt mit den Löchern bißchen kreativ  sein.

Die benachbarten Löcher bei der 24-Loch sind aber wohl 7,5° versetzt.


----------



## Roelof (15. Februar 2017)

Die felgen aufzubohren kannst du auch vergessen, da müsste ja ein Loch genau dort rein, wo die Dinger gesteckt sind.


----------



## Rolf (15. Februar 2017)

Ich habe je zwei verschiedene Optionen, wo ich die Löcher bohren kann.

Wenn ich mir das Photo so ansehe , kann ich entweder links oder rechts der Stelle bohren, wo die Felgen gesteckt sind.


----------



## Linipupini (15. Februar 2017)

Warum die Bastelarbeit? Vertick die Teile und kauf dir was g'scheids.
Habe gerade gesehen, dass es ja 16mm Felgen sind, da passt auch nur bis 1,75 drauf, zur Not auch etwas größer.


----------



## Rolf (15. Februar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Warum die Bastelarbeit? Vertick die Teile und kauf dir was g'scheids.



Hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich tue mich schwer die Fegen guten Gewissens weiter zu verkaufen, da hat der nächste dann dasselbe Problem... ich nehme an, so bin ich selbst an die Felgen gekommen 

Wenn ich das VR radial einspeiche, die Speichen etwas länger wähle und am HR 12 weitere Löche bohre, so dass ich 24 equidistante Löcher habe könnte das doch passen.


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Februar 2017)

Du willst mit 20/24 einspeichen, ich vermute weil Novatec, Bitex, usw. entsprechende Naben im Sortiment haben. Leider passen die Felgen nicht, also andere Naben mit anderer Speichenzahl nehmen und entsprechend einspeichen oder Felgen verkaufen. Gewichtsmäßig ist 20/24 übrigens wieder schwerer als 16/16 und was man hier so liest, reicht 16/16 wenn die Kids "normal" MTB fahren. Schau mal bei cbert80 und seinem RBock, er hat DA16 und Novatec genommen und 16/16 eingespeicht. Und Felgen mit 24h bekommst du in Deutschland nicht, da hab ich mir schon nen Wolf danach gesucht. Einzig bei aliexpress wirst du fündig, aber Preis ist gepfeffert ~40€/Stück. Da kannste gleich beim Chinesen den kompletten LRS mit diesen Felgen ordern. Falls dir das Speichenbild von cberts LRS nicht gefällt, würde ich mal 36h Felgen und 18 bzw. 36h Naben näher beleuchten. Das ist momentan mein Favorit, weil mir das Speichenbild optisch sehr gut gefällt. Hat hier im Forum wohl noch keiner gebaut und ich bin Rookie in Sachen LR-Bau. Kann also in die Hose gehen, was auch ein Grund ist das ich noch zw. selber bauen und fertig kaufen schwanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (17. Februar 2017)

Ich dachte an Novatec, vielleicht fällt mir ja auch noch was anderes in die Hände...

16/16 reicht für uns, sowas haben wir schon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz (beim 20Zoll Rad), da ist nur der NabenKörper der Hügi240 gerissen.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nochmal Zeit und Lust zu zeichen und zu rechnen.

Auf jeden Fall eine nette Diskussion hier, das hilft mir weiter!


----------



## cbert80 (17. Februar 2017)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Novatec, vielleicht fällt mir ja auch noch was anderes in die Hände...
> 
> 16/16 reicht für uns, sowas haben wir schon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz (beim 20Zoll Rad), da ist nur der NabenKörper der Hügi240 gerissen.
> 
> ...


Zwecks der 240 würd ich mal bei whizz-wheels anrufen und fragen ob die da was retten können wär ja schade drum.


----------



## Rolf (17. Februar 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Zwecks der 240 würd ich mal bei whizz-wheels anrufen und fragen ob die da was retten können wär ja schade drum.



Meinst Du, die haben noch einen NabenKörper als ErsatzTeil ? Sowas ist doch socher unbezahlbar teuer !?


----------



## cbert80 (17. Februar 2017)

Rolf schrieb:


> Meinst Du, die haben noch einen NabenKörper als ErsatzTeil ? Sowas ist doch socher unbezahlbar teuer !?


Fragen kostet ja nix ;-) Vielleicht passt ja der von der 240s oder so.


----------



## Bruce (18. Februar 2017)

Rolf schrieb:


> Meinst Du, die haben noch einen NabenKörper als ErsatzTeil ? Sowas ist doch socher unbezahlbar teuer !?


Whizz Wheels macht keinen DT Service mehr für Deutschland, die reparieren die nur noch, wenn Du sie bei denen gekauft hast. Meine erste gerissene 240 hat WW noch gemacht, aber seit ein paar Jahren ist der Deutschland-Service hier:
https://www.dtswiss.com/Support/Service-Center/Deutschland

Hab da schon 3 Naben servicen lassen, immer einwandfreie Arbeit, danach quasi alles neu...

Hast Du noch eine Rechnung der Nabe? Evtl. gibt es das dann günstiger als den "großen Nabenservice". Der kostet irgendwas um 120 EUR (Preisliste haben die online), danach hast Du aber auch eine komplett neue Nabe.


----------



## Rolf (28. Juni 2017)

Da hätte man präziser arbeiten können, die Löcher sind ein wenig nach rechts und links verrutscht (in FahrtRichtung), aber jetzt kann man ganz normal mit 24 Speichen einspeichen


----------



## Rolf (2. März 2018)

ca. 1100g ist ok


----------



## Linipupini (2. März 2018)

Rolf schrieb:


> Da hätte man präziser arbeiten können, die Löcher sind ein wenig nach rechts und links verrutscht (in FahrtRichtung)


das ist wohl so gewollt


----------



## Rolf (2. März 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> das ist wohl so gewollt



Schön wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

